# Furry Wrestling (The WWE type, not the... yeah...) [Female for Female, please]



## fawlkes (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello everyone. I'm interested in meeting new RP partners who are into a more niche style of roleplay; this being professional wrestling. I know it sounds rather odd, but I am very much into having my character play out wrestling matches with others; making it exciting, suspending our disbelief, and if my partner is willing, also make it slightly titillating. 
I've been roleplaying fighting and wrestling for going on a decade now, and it all started as part of the My Little Pony fandom. I know, very odd to think of pastel magical ponies putting the pain on each other in the ring, but that's where it all kicked off. Now, I'm looking to keep it going with my own Fursona: the very uninspired 'Roxanne Jennifer Fawlkes'. 

I'm looking for someone literate to engage in matches with me with their fursona, or whatever. I don't mind being on the receiving end of a beating, but also quite enjoy close run matches between the fighters, and as mentioned above, making it slightly kinky is also a part I rather enjoy.

  So yes, if this kind of thing interests you, or you've never done this before and would like to try it out, fire me a message and hopefully we can sort something out.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 29, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Hello everyone. I'm interested in meeting new RP partners who are into a more niche style of roleplay; this being professional wrestling. I know it sounds rather odd, but I am very much into having my character play out wrestling matches with others; making it exciting, suspending our disbelief, and if my partner is willing, also make it slightly titillating.
> I've been roleplaying fighting and wrestling for going on a decade now, and it all started as part of the My Little Pony fandom. I know, very odd to think of pastel magical ponies putting the pain on each other in the ring, but that's where it all kicked off. Now, I'm looking to keep it going with my own Fursona: the very uninspired 'Roxanne Jennifer Fawlkes'.
> 
> I'm looking for someone literate to engage in matches with me with their fursona, or whatever. I don't mind being on the receiving end of a beating, but also quite enjoy close run matches between the fighters, and as mentioned above, making it slightly kinky is also a part I rather enjoy.
> ...



I think Scylla would be great for this sort of thing. She's a brute.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm really after 'brutes' as such. As mentioned in my advert, I don't mind Roxanne being on the receiving end, but I enjoy a bit of soft kinkiness to the matches again. I've attached an RP I did with a Ponysona and a Friend's Fursona for the style I'm going for.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 29, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> I'm really after 'brutes' as such. As mentioned in my advert, I don't mind Roxanne being on the receiving end, but I enjoy a bit of soft kinkiness to the matches again. I've attached an RP I did with a Ponysona and a Friend's Fursona for the style I'm going for.



Well, I'm not sure if I could copy someone else's style, but I will say Scylla is the right choice for an antagonist to fight. Scylla is bisexual, but she doesn't really warm up to others easily. (She's sort of stupid.)


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

That's okay, I wouldn't expect a player to copy another's style. I'm just using that scenario to show the 'power level' of the fights I tend to do. So neither are full on professionals, make mistakes, get too confident leaving them open to counters etc. Tell me more about Scylla.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 29, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> That's okay, I wouldn't expect a player to copy another's style. I'm just using that scenario to show the 'power level' of the fights I tend to do. So neither are full on professionals, make mistakes, get too confident leaving them open to counters etc. Tell me more about Scylla.



Okay, well she is a supervillain, but I can leave out the powers. That's her in my avatar, but Scylla is basically a bully character.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Okay, would like to have a little practice match then? See how we tie up together?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 29, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Okay, would like to have a little practice match then? See how we tie up together?



I think, how tall is your character btw?


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Here's her bio:


Name Roxanne Jennifer Fawlkes
Age: 25
Sex: Female / Vixen
Height: 5'5'' (164cm)
Weight: 8.5st (53kg)
Eyes: Sea Grey-Blue
Hair: Burnt Copper
Fur: Pale Orange + Light Cream


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 29, 2020)

Name: Scylla Bradanska
Age: 24
Sex: Female / Vixen
Height: 6ft (Without her super powers.)
Weight: (This varies with her powers, I would say she is heavy.)
Eyes: Dark green.
Hair: Redhead
Fur: dark grey and light grey.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh... she's a tall girl. I see. Hmm, this seems like it's going to be a little bit of an imbalance. And yes, no mention of any form of super powers would be appreciated. I'm not going for 100% realism, but instead having everything made a little more dramatic, a la WWE. So knockout blows would simply daze a fur and keep them down for a bit.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

If it makes things easier, I can be found here too: Fawlkes#9027


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 29, 2020)

Okay, well expect some delays. I'm currently studying for my finals this week.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh, no worries and good luck in your exams.


----------



## Dolox (Nov 29, 2020)

and it never happened


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Dolox (aka Bighead) said:


> and it never happened



What do you mean?


----------



## Dolox (Nov 29, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> What do you mean?


sorry i didnt mean to put here didnt paid attetion i was putting the msg in the wrong thing


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 30, 2020)

The offer to wrestle is open to all. As mentioned, add me on Discord and let's chat.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 30, 2020)

Is it only female vs female? I do have a female wrestler character named Thumper the tapir. She isn't your typical dainty female, though. She is quite a big girl. If you are still looking for people to role-play with, I could have you fight her.

She is very big and very strong, but also quite heavy, so trying to topple her is probably the best strategy to use against her.

Edit: oh! Looking for brutes, huh? Thumper might not be a bad fit. She is a superhero, but she doesn't take insults very well oh, and I suppose you could say she can be a Brute at times.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 30, 2020)

I would prefer female on female; I don't have much interest in intergender. And your tapir sounds interesting; as you can see Roxanne isn't the biggest girl, so it would be quite the challenge for her.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 30, 2020)

Want me to whip up a character bio?

Or, better yet, here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/11333183/

Her in color: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/12053437/


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh, she is heavy... Hmm, I'm not sure now. I quite like my girls to be alluring.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 30, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Oh, she is heavy... Hmm, I'm not sure now. I quite like my girls to be alluring.



Sorry about that. My favorite characters tend to be big and imposing. Do you still want to fight her?


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 30, 2020)

Let me sleep on it. It's late here,  I'll let you know in the morning


----------



## Baalf (Nov 30, 2020)

if not, I will see if I have any other characters That might work better.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 30, 2020)

I was about to suggest we discuss on Discord,  but you don't have one. 
Do you have other OCs to use?


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2020)

Honestly... no, not really.

I have Maya, but she is another big character that might not work for you. Plus, she has a sumo wrestler, and not a regular wrestler. I have Flocktail who is probably the closest thing that to alluring that I have, but she isn't a wrestler. I could turn her into one, but she isn't currently.

I also have Thumpers daughter, who is much smaller and skinnier, but I barely drawn her. She is about the only other wrestling female character I have.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 1, 2020)

Well, the one who isn't a wrestler but could turn to one might work. Roxanne was originally a field hockey player, who only recently took up wrestling for fun.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2020)

Maya (Titi)








						Weight And See Cover Sketch by Earthquake-Warriors
					

This is a sketch cover I did for my book Weight And See. It shows Ricky and the Gang posing for a shot. Dobbins is giving Ricky a noogie ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Flocktail








						GG Elemental Force: Wind House Members by BennyBunnycorn
					

This is a visual appearance of the Wind members of the Elemental Force: Flocktail, High-Five, and Free Bird. ...I wanted to avoid making ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Thumper's Daughter








						Elemental Force WIP: Combo Chain by BennyBunnycorn
					

I might be adding onto this old project. ...Not very likely, but I wanted to draw Ball and Chain. They are the adopted son and daughter  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 1, 2020)

Hmm, I sense that most of your characters are on the heavy side. I'm not much into girls with a lot to throw around.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2020)

That's why I showed Flocktail and Combo Chain.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 1, 2020)

Is Flocktail your bird girl in that second picture, wearing the pink and gold?


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Is Flocktail your bird girl in that second picture, wearing the pink and gold?



No, that is Free Bird. Flocktail is in the middle. Would you like to face Free Bird instead.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 1, 2020)

Well, if you would like Free Bird to have a go, then I suppose there's nothing to lose.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2020)

It's ultimately up to you.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 1, 2020)

Sir,  let's do it.  Send me a PM and we'll get going


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 20, 2020)

Bump.  Still looking for wrestling rp


----------



## Baalf (Dec 20, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Bump.  Still looking for wrestling rp



I am still waiting on you.


----------

